# New Theater !!!



## Kgveteran (May 18, 2011)

I'll be moving very soon into a new house with a nice first floor space for a dedicated HT. the space is 13'x19'x a vaulted ceiling. 

I would really like to build a pair of TappedHorns for subs (Gjallahorn,LilWrecker,WolfHornII), SEOS15/JBL2226h mains, surrounds as needed and two tier seating. The screen will be 120"x52" AT, CIH with a Lens, JVC X500 PJ

The room will eventually be light controled and sealed off from the rest of the house once i build a pocket door.

I would like to build acoustic treatments, i got the absorber panel design, simply 2" OC703 2'x4' wrapped in pourous material. I have a link to a diffuser site and the math totally puzzles me, even though it does all the calculating. Decifering the data is confusing.

So, where to start in a new room.....

KG

The diffuser site: http://www.oliverprime.com/prd/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a nice project in your future. Bryan will be able to help you on what is needed for your room. We were originally going to go with 2" thick panels for first reflections, and ended up going with 4" thick per Bryans recommendation. I am very happy with the way the panels turned out, and how nice the room sounds now. :T:T


----------



## Kgveteran (May 18, 2011)

Can we identify this diffuser, i know they call it a skyline, but also a QRP









And now this one. And a little explaination









Are these all QRD


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Definitely go as thick as you can tolerate in the corners and in the reflection zone.

The term is QRD - Quadratic Root Diffuser


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good luck on your new project! We love pics!


----------



## Kgveteran (May 18, 2011)

bpape said:


> Definitely go as thick as you can tolerate in the corners and in the reflection zone.
> 
> The term is QRD - Quadratic Root Diffuser


What if i decide to put subs in all four corners ? Still do corner bass traps


----------

